# Arrested a Pope tonight.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Remember this guy?

http://www.masscops.com/f79/troopers-arrest-man-after-pike-chase-85056/

Just got done with the arrest report.:smoke:

So as not to disseminate CORI, I'll wait until Harry finds and pastes the link to the Daily News article that I am sure is to come.

Nothing ajor but I am betting they revoke his bail.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

is this a press statement?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> What's sickening - is that he was out on bail... and ICE apparently doesn't have a retainer on him either. :redcarded:
> 
> Nice pinch 263 !!
> 
> Did he try to run or did he actually learn his lesson last time?


He isn't illegal as reported back in June. He was born in California. He had nowhere to run when we got him.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

mtc said:


> What's sickening - is that he was out on bail... and ICE apparently doesn't have a retainer on him either. :redcarded:
> 
> Nice pinch 263 !!
> 
> Did he try to run or did he actually learn his lesson last time?



View attachment 1941


My answer to everything ;-) j/k


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Nothing in the print news this morning.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> Nothing in the print news this morning.


Not yet Harry. Our local rag has got to catch up. It will be at least Monday. Knowing these boobs they may even miss the significance of thus guy's name it simply place it in the blotter. Besides, who knows what other shitbird we get over the weekend whose arrest may overshadow mr. Serra's in sensationalism. Lord knows that a guy I arrested at 23:20 last night, will be more interesting for the MWDN hacks to write about based on how much crack he was holding at the time.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great job 263!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Arrested the Pope??? Should I have my local PD check the priest for warrants at Mass tomorrow?


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

cc3915 said:


> Arrested the Pope??? Should I have my local PD check the priest for warrants at Mass tomorrow?


Nah, just make sure at Fr. has registered appropriately.:redcarded:


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wow you arrested the pope, I thought I was bad when I wrote up a priest. Damn court dropped it though- wusses. :stomp:


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> Wow you arrested the pope, I thought I was bad when I wrote up a priest. Damn court dropped it though- wusses. :stomp:


You are going straight to hell for that one. But one the positive side, you will have lot's of company.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

I was only able to find this old booking photo:

View attachment 1942


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

GARDA said:


> I was only able to find this old booking photo:
> 
> View attachment 1942


This guy










---------- Post added at 21:44 ---------- Previous post was at 21:43 ----------

Why is the Court Officer looking at his ass?


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

I arrested a Jesus Christ who was "time traveling" once.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

honor12900 said:


> I arrested a Jesus Christ who was "time traveling" once.


Well fuck, you had to go and one-up me?:stomp:


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

263FPD said:


> Why is the Court Officer looking at his ass?


That's hot...


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

263FPD said:


> Well fuck, you had to go and one-up me?:stomp:


Sorry! Its always interesting to deal with mental illness. Good job


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I died when I heard the BOLO: "AKA: The Pope, The President, President Serra, King Serra"


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

263FPD said:


> Why is the Court Officer looking at his ass?


He must work out!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

HistoryHound said:


> You are going straight to hell for that one. But one the positive side, you will have lot's of company.


Hey at least I'll be warm. This guy was the biggest entitled assh*le I had dealt with in a long time. I actually enjoyed writing that one.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

263FPD said:


> Not yet Harry. Our local rag has got to catch up. It will be at least Monday. Knowing these boobs they may even miss the significance of thus guy's name it simply place it in the blotter. Besides, who knows what other shitbird we get over the weekend whose arrest may overshadow mr. Serra's in sensationalism. Lord knows that a guy I arrested at 23:20 last night, will be more interesting for the MWDN hacks to write about based on how much crack he was holding at the time.


I hate to say i told you so but.....



> *Assault charges for Framingham man*
> FRAMINGHAM - A Framingham man was arrested Friday at his home around 6:40 p.m., police said.
> Alejandro E. Serra, 30, of 12 Greenview St., was charged with using a car without authority, domestic assault and battery with a dangerous weapon, and domestic assault and battery, police said.
> 
> Read more: Police News for Sunday, April 3, 2011 - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News​


​


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Or may be not.

FRAMINGHAM - 
A Framingham man who is charged with leading police on a chase from Boston to Framingham last year is now charged with assaulting his roommate on Friday and taking his car.​
Read more: Framingham man charged with assaulting roommate - Framingham, MA - The MetroWest Daily News​


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

What a pecker head this guy is.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

cwof and a reprimand for you cops harrassing him


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> What a pecker head this guy is.


 Close, he sees pecker and gives it head


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

mtc said:


> I bet SOMEONE sent a letter to the editor. :wink_smile:


I am thinking more like they read MC.


----------

